# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Koolhydraatdieet - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Inleiding*
> Bij veel sporten is het belangrijk om veel koolhydraten (glycogeen) van tevoren op te slaan in het lichaam. De hoeveelheid koolhydraten die je kunt opslaan, is enigszins trainbaar.
> Bij intensieve sporten die langer duren dan 1-1,5 uur kan gebruik worden gemaakt van een speciale methode om de koolhydraatvoorraad te vergroten. Dit komt de prestatie ten goede omdat koolhydraten op de snelste en meest efficiënte manier energie kunnen leveren bij sportprestaties.


_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Vinny12

Beste

Een koolhydraat is een organische samenstelling dat voornamelijk bestaat uit koolstof, water en zuurstof. Koolhydraten hebben een zeer belangrijke functie in levende organismen. Ze zijn voornamelijk mee verantwoordelijk voor de opslag van energie en ze zorgen mee voor een goede lichamelijke structuur.

1.	Koolhydraten geven je energie
2.	Ze voeden je centraal zenuwstelsel
3.	Ze voeden je spiercellen en maken ze sterker
4.	Een goede balans in je Koolhydratenhoeveelheid zijn een perfecte manier om slanker en gezonder te worden!

Bekijk het zo, een huisje uit stro is snel gemaakt. Maar één harde windvlaag en het huisje ligt ook zo tegen de vlakte. Een huis waaraan degelijk gewerkt is met een goede fundering zal niet zo snel tegen de vlakte gaan door één enkele tegenslag. 
Nu dat is net zo met je lichaam. Als je op een gezonde manier afvalt, door een gezond voedigsprincipe (zoals een koolhydraatdieet), genoeg beweging en een juiste mentale instelling dan zijn de kilo’s die je kwijt bent ook daadwerkelijk verdwenen! 

Maar let wel op! Ga je te diep in het volgen van een koolhydraatdieet dan is dit nefast voor de gezonde werking van je lichaam! En een tekort of teveel aan suikers kunnen onaangename reacties van je lichaam met zich meebrengen. Dus opletten bij het volgen van een koolhydraatdieet. Een goede tip die ik nog kan meegeven is een boek dat ik heb gelezen over diëten en hoe je jezelf hiervoor mentaal voorbereidt.


vg

----------


## zirus

Bij sporten en andere lichamelijke inspanning oke. Maar de meeste mensen spannen zich niet zwaar in, dus voor hen is het een koolhydraatarm dieet.
Dan, in graanprodukten zitten fytaten, wordt omgezet in fytinezuur. Dit zuigt de mineralen weg uit je lichaam. Beter is desembrood en en bonen erwten enz eerst 24 uur laten weken. Dan is het oke.

----------


## dotito

Kan toch allemaal niet goed zijn die verschillende dieëten als je het mij vraagt. Een mens heeft verschillende voedingsstoffen nodig om goed te functioneren. Alé dat is mijn mening/ervaring.

----------


## zirus

Ge hebt helemaal gelijk dotito, maar van veel mensen is het spijsverteringsstelsel niet gezond meer. Dat kan alleen weer gezond worden door 4 weken koolhydraatvrij te zijn en daarna weer langzaam te beginnen. Zie ook makersdiet.nl.
We weten allemaal wel dat suiker, witbrood, transvetten en oxidanten ongezond, en op termijn dodelijk zijn. En deze 'gifstoffen" willen we juist mijden.

----------


## Flogiston

Alle stoffen die je noemt zijn puur natuur, hoor. En echt niet ongezond.

Ongezond is slechts, zoals dotito terecht opmerkt, wanneer je jezelf _eenzijdig_ voedt. Dus _alleen maar_ suiker en witbrood, dat is ongezond. Niet omdat suiker en witbrood ongezond zouden zijn, maar omdat je dan zoveel andere, noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen mist.

Voorbeeld: vitamine C en calcium. Beide zijn gezond. Maar niet als je _alleen maar_ vitamine C en calcium eet. Dan wordt het ongezond.

Bij suiker en witbrood is het precies hetzelfde.

----------


## christel1

Wat ze nu biovoeding noemen en dergelijke was in onze grootouders tijd, normaal voedsel te noemen, dus eet zoals je grootouders het deden, van alles een beetje en in niets overdrijven en de natuur zou er al veel beter uit zien en de gezondheid van de mensen ook. En toen werden de mensen ook oud hoor.....

----------


## dotito

[QUOTE=zirus;79073]Ge hebt helemaal gelijk dotito, maar van veel mensen is het spijsverteringsstelsel niet gezond meer. Dat kan alleen weer gezond worden door 4 weken koolhydraatvrij te zijn en daarna weer langzaam te beginnen. 


Ik geloof nooit dat je met een bepaald dieet u spijsverteringsstelsel of een ander orgaan gezond kunt maken. Trouwens u lichaam ontgiften gaat niet, doordat u metabolisme nooit stopt met functioneren. Oké; teveel suikers/slechte vetten ect.....is niet goed daar ben ik het mee eens. Maar ik blijf erbij u lichaam heeft allerlei voedingsstoffen nodig om gezond te zijn. Anders word u lichaam ondervoed door bepaalde te weinig voedingsstoffen. Kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat je teveel van iets eet, en dat is ook niet goed voor u gezondheid. 

Ik snap trouwens niet van waar al die dieëten komen  :Confused:  word er mottig van. Ja het moet langs ene kant opbrengen. Eet gewoon van alles en nog wat met mate en je blijft op u gewicht ik spreek al jaren uit ervaring door weight wachters te doen en met zeer goed resultaat! Is niet dat ik ww wil promoten, maar is omdat je daar alles moet blijven eten en niets mag weglaten om gezond te blijven!! Maar wel met mate, hé.....

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve do,
je hebt helemaal gelijk...................morgen een nieuwe poging........zit nu aan een zak chips!
lekker KH rijk.....(het vet vergeten we maar even)

----------


## christel1

Ik ben eens gaan googelen op fytaten, de meeste fytaten die zogezegd ongezond zijn zitten niet in witte bloem maar in bruine bloem waar ze volkoren brood van maken. 
Daarom volgende opmerkingen van mijn kant :

- vetten en koolhydraten leveren energie 

- eiwitten leveren energie maar hebben voornamelijk een opbouwende functie : zij bevatten essentiële aminozuren zonder de welke we niet kunnen. 

- mineralen en sporenelementen zijn onmisbare bouwstenen voor het skelet, de groei de vervanging van weefsel en zo. Het best gekend is calcium maar daarnaast hebben we ook natrium (dat in zout zit) fosfor, magnesium, ijzer, jodium enzo nodig. Calcium en fosfor zorgen bijvoorbeeld voor de stevigheid van de botten. 

-vitaminen zijn actief in zeer kleine hoeveelheden en essentieel voor het goed functioneren van ons lichaam. Sommige zoals vit C en vitaminen die behoren tot de B groep zijn oplosbaar in water. De vitaminen A,D, K en E lossen op in vetten. 

- tenslotte zijn er de voedingsvezels van planten die niet verteerd worden. Zij oefenen een positieve invloed uit door positief te werken bepaalde vormen van darmkanker, constipatie, overgewicht, hart- en vaatziekten. Vandaar dat bruin of volkoren brood gezonder is dan wit brood. 

Maar laat jullie niet vangen, enkel volkoren brood is het gezondste, overlaatst een reportage gezien op canvas, belgische tv zender waarin ze de mensen bedotten door de kleur van het brood. Mensen denken hoe donkerder het brood, hoe meer vezels, hoe meer voedingstoffen maar de kleur die je ziet is de kleurstof die de bakker erbij voegt en het dan een andere naam geeft, zoals meergranen, donker volkoren, 12 granen en zo'n zaken allemaal. 
Iedereen heeft een gemengde gezonde voeding nodig, te eentonig is niet gezond, te vettig is niet gezond maar je hebt wel vetten nodig omdat je anders bepaalde vitaminen niet opneemt. Alles waar een "te" bijstaat is niet gezond, gewoon matig in alles en je lichaam krijgt dan de voedingsstoffen binnen die je nodig hebt. Je kan hoge dossisen vitaminen gaan slikken maar je lichaam scheidt die op een natuurlijke manier af wanneer je lichaam verzadigd is. 
Doe normaal met alles, dat is het belangrijkste.

----------


## zirus

Aanvullend zijn de volgende opmerkingen, hoewel hier niet al te uitgebreid op in kan worden gegaan.
Fytaten zitten vooral in de schil van granen, zij kunnen geneutraliseerd worden door deze zaden en harde zemelen vooraf 24 uur te weken. 
Witte bloem is schadelijk in die zin dat ze in de darmen evenals dubbele suikers, dat ze niet snel verteerd kunnen worden, waardoor er vooral in de dikke dram schimmels als candida kan optreden en die uitermate schadelijk zijn met darm-irritatie enz. als gevolg.

Koolhydraten leveren snelle energie die kunt nemen bij zware inspanningen, anders wordt dit als lichaamsvet opgeslagen. Dit is bij eiwitten minder het geval.

Vetten als kokosolie, zorgen voor goede regulering van de spijsvertering, zijn antibacterieel, alleen de slechte, en kunnen niet opgeslagen. Het zorgt voor een goede verhouding van het LDL en HDL en tevens het lichaamsgewicht. Ook is het ideaal om mee te bakken en te braden, er kunnen geen oxidanten ontstaan. Dit gebeurt wel bij zonnebloemolie en alle andere meervoudig onverzadigde olien.

Bruin brood is alleen gezonder als het desembrood is, deze procedure zorgt voor verwijdering van de fytaten. Fytaten zorgen voor een mineralen tekort in het lichaam.

Bij vetten moet je vooral onderscheid maken tussen de ongezonde transvetten en de gezonde normale verzadigde vetten. Geharde vetten (chocola) bevat gegarandeert transvetten.

Tot slot voor een goede spijsvertering heb je vooral gezonde voeding nodig en het is vooral rauwe salade en kefir die dit gezond kan houden. De zuurgraad van kefir voorkomt dat bacterien als salmonella, e-coli en vele andere, zich kunnen ontwikkelen in je lichaam. Voorbeeld: Bij een pH van 4 en lager, wat al snel bij kefir het geval is, kunnen deze bacterien zich niet meer verder ontwikkelen.
Heb je een "kater", neem dan een beker kefir en binnen het uur ben je er vanaf en spijs vertering is weer op gang gekomen. Mij ervaring!

----------


## zirus

Beste Sietske673.
In patat zit een overmaat aan koolhydraten, snelle energie. Sla je dat op of ga je dan een uur wandelen.
Het zout erin zorgt ophoping van vocht, oedeem.
De patat is gebakken in meervoudig onverzadigde vetzuren, dus zit het barstensvol oxidanten. Dit veroozaakt hart, vaat en orgaanproblemen op lange termijn.
Eet smakelijk.

----------


## sietske763

ja dank je.....het was erg lekker!
heb jaren voedingsleer gehad en ben al jaaaaaaaren bezig om op gewicht te blijven, dus weet wat ik doe.....en veel zout heb ik nodig voor mijn tensie, die zonder zout nog lager is en heb dus geen last van oedeem, handig dat er iemand ""uit het niets verschijnt"" en precies weet wat goed voor mij is.....???........dus niet...maar ik probeer het maar als objectieve info te zien, dank je...
je doet hier net alsof ik iedere dag patat/chips eet ofzo.....en zal je venijnige ""eet smakelijk"" maar lief opvatten.
ik nuttig over het algemeen goede KH, die dus lang verzadiging geven...zoals havermout/brinta ontbijtjes
heb veel populaire dieeten gevolgd, volhouden en op gewicht blijven is moeilijk dan omdat je lichaam gaat protesteren.....en jojo effect.
langzame KH werken het beste en dan voor het slapen een portie magere kwark.
langzame/goede KH kun je uitzoeken door te googelen op "" koolhydraten index""

----------


## christel1

Zirus, 
in alles wat je van tegenwoordig eet zit wel iets verkeerd volgens voedingsdeskundigen, wetenschappers, dokters maar je moet nog altijd wel eten om te leven en ik denk niet dat Sietske elke dag chips gaat eten als ze bezig is met haar gewicht maar soms moet het wel eens kunnen. 
Als je alles gelooft wat ze "in de boekskes" schrijven dan heb je geen zin meer om nog iets te eten, kan je beter vragen dat ze je astronautenvoeding geven met enkel de dingens in die we nodig hebben maar het zou wel een onsmakelijke boel worden hoor.... geloof me ik heb bijna 2 jaar aan de TPN baxters gelegen omdat mijn maag het vertikte van te werken, ik nam geen voedingsstoffen meer op langs mijn maag en darmen en echt leuk kon ik het niet noemen, zeker niet als er iemand naast jou zit die zalig frietjes zit te eten met een lekkere steak en jij er alleen maar kan van dromen om zoiets te eten. 
Nu kan ik er echt extra van genieten hoor, een lekkere steak en frieten liefst met nog een roomsausje erbij en misschien als ik er zin in heb nog een kwak mayonaise of tartaar erbij hoor en nee daarna voel ik me niet schuldig, ik ben blij dat ik gewoon terug normaal kan eten en niet meer moet gevoed worden en dat mijn lichaam nu terug de nodige voedingsstoffen uit mijn voedsel kan halen ook al is het dan "patat" en ik mag er nog een flinke portie zout opkappen omdat ik last heb van een heel lage bloeddruk dus dit kan zeker geen kwaad voor mij... 
En ik heb last van hart en vaatziektes en ook darmproblemen maar dit komt van mijn medisch verleden, heeft niets te maken met gezond of ongezond eten want ik denk dat ik 1 van de weinigen ben die nog elke dag vers kookt voor mijn kinderen en voor mijn vriend, mac donalds dat willen mijn kinderen niet als avondeten, een pizza (diepvries) dat is voor hen ook geen eten, afhaalchinees, ja dat soms wel eens maar dan hebben ze een uur daarna terug honger... 
Ik kook gevarieerd met alles erop en eraan, veel groenten, aardappelen of pasta of rijst of couscous en vlees, niet overdreven maar toch genoeg.... en geloof me, je mag mij zien en mijn kinderen zien, niemand van ons heeft overgewicht... dus aan mijn kookkunsten zal het helemaal niet liggen, ook niet dat ik ziek ben of geworden ben...

----------


## Atleet

Hehehe lijkt wel een beetje op mijn cutting dieet voor bodybuilding.
Ik eet veel kh's, eining vet en redleijke eiwit inname en het werkt goed om af te vallen.
Doe 4 keer per week aan krachttrainig er bij en 3 of 4 korte cardio sessies.

Na 2 weken was mijn gewicht maar 400gram gedaald maar mijn bodyfat aanzienlijk en spiermassa was toegenomen. Natuurlijk wel eerst je behoefte berekenen en daar op je
caloriens aanpassen want anders doe je zo maar wa zonder dat je weet of het wel of niet werkt. Ik zelf mag bvb maar 2160 caloriens hebben per dag maar die weinig vandaar.

In mijn dieet zit qua kh's 100 gram brinta 300 gram rijst en 8 sneetjes volkorenbrood.
Voor de rest max 30 gram vet en rond de 160 gram eiwit
Echt een hel makkelijk schema.

Dit schema komt van Jan de Weerd, die het boek heeft geschreven de ene calorie is niet de andere en hij is een ex prof bodybuilder en voedings deskundige dus die weet wel hou hij het aan moet pakken.

----------

